# Realizzare un disegno



## rockin'

Hi everyone!!!
I'm translating a "Work Instructions", that is a sort of guide in which it is described how to deal with technical and mechanical processes. The WI that I'm translating at the moment concerns technical drawings. Could you please help me to translate "realizzare un disegno?"

The entire phrase is: "Prima di realizzare il disegno del confezionamento singolo stampato é necessario verificare sul database “CODSID” se il semilavorato é già esistente oppure é nuovo."

My attempt is: "Before to realize the drawing of the printed single packaging it is necessary to check in “CODSID” database if the semi-finished product already exists or not. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

Hai provato a cercare?

Realizzare/ costruire un tuo disegno o progetto



Linee guida integrali del forum italiano-inglese 
Regolamento integrale dei forum di WordReference 

*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? 
*Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?
Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"? 
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## rockin'

Buongiorno!!
Ho già consultato questo thread ma purtroppo non corrisponde al significato che cerco io, poichè viene richiesta la traduzione del verbo "realizzare" nel senso di concretizzare il disegno in un prodotto. La mia traduzione invece implica solamente la "creazione" di un disegno, quindi vorrei capire il termine utilizzato in inglese per "creare un disegno", diciamo un sinonimo di "draw"!
Forse non mi sono espressa benissimo  comunque grazie!!


----------



## Movida

"My attempt is: "Before to realize the drawing of the printed single packaging it is necessary to check in “CODSID” database if the semi-finished product already exists or not."

Hi rockin',

'Realizzare' is one of those verbs that is always difficult to translate into English. Here's my version of it though:

_"Prima di realizzare il disegno del confezionamento singolo stampato é necessario verificare sul database “CODSID” se il semilavorato é già esistente oppure é nuovo."
*Before drawing up the design for the printed single packaging, it is necessary to check whether or not the semi-finished product already exists in the "CODSID" database.
*_
Hope it helps!
_*
Monika*_


----------



## rockin'

That sounds perfect!!! It is exactly what I mean!

Thank you very much, Monika!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

"Before drawing the single printed packaging...."

"Realizzare un disegno" = fare un disegno  no?

Oppure non capisco io il problema? "to draw" significa disegnare, ovvero fare un disegno, realizzare un disegno nel senso di trasportarlo dalla mente alla carta....


----------



## Movida

I think "before drawing" works too, but personally I don't think it conveys the italian as well.

If the italian were "prima di disegnare" it would be perfect, but the use of "il disegno" as a noun should (if it can) be conveyed in English too.

Realizzare has no direct translation, and as this seemed like a creative/structural design I used the prepositional english verb "to draw up" as it is often used with architectural schemes, geometric plans etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sorry66

Shouldn't it be 'single print packaging'? 
I'm not sure what 'confezionamento singolo stampato' means.


----------



## Movida

it sounds like packaging for a single item, that is printed (or has a design on it in some way) Which is why I went for "printed single packaging". But could be wrong for sure, await a response from OP.


----------



## rockin'

A "single print packaging" sounds like a packaging only printed once, while "printed single packaging" is only one packaging on which labels has to be printed, that is what the text explains.
Since it's a technical document it has to be as more accurate as possible and terms like "drawing" or "design" are essential to understand the process.
Thank you all for your replies!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Movida said:


> I used the prepositional english verb "to draw up" as it is often used with architectural schemes, geometric plans etc.



Of course I do not dare opposing a native's suggestion. But I am an architect working with British companies.....What I suggested, is simply what we say when talking about "realizzare un disegno" in the sense the OP refers to. I honestly haven't heard "draw up" referred to drawings or to draw in the sense here meant (in my field of course). Instead, referred, for instance, to sort of transcribing notes in order to create a more  tidy/ organized paper.



rockin' said:


> A "single print packaging" sounds like a packaging only printed once, while "printed single packaging" is only one packaging on which labels has to be printed, that is what the text explains.



In my view you are perfectly correct! I'd dare to say that _*printed single packaging*_ (= _singola confezione stampata/timbrata_) is the correct one.


----------



## sorry66

Why not just use 'create a design' as suggested in the other thread posted by Paul.



Lorena1970 said:


> the single printed packaging...."





rockin' said:


> A "single print packaging" sounds like a packaging only printed once,


That's right! It's why I needed clarification especially as another Italian said it was the other way round!


rockin' said:


> while "printed single packaging" is only one packaging on which labels has to be printed, that is what the text explains.


I'm afraid you didn't explain enough in the OP! You've only mentioned labels now. So you are designing labels that will be printed for a single item of packaging?

I would say: 'Before creating a new label design for an item of packaging, you should...'


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I would say: "before designing the printed single packaging...." unless we know for sure that drawing is the whole process.


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti! 
My two cents: "Creating a design" and "designing" both work (since we're talking about packaging, and not a technical drawing), but (as an artist) I'd more likely translate "realizzare un disegno"/"fare un disegno" as "doing a drawing".  
If we were talking about about technical drawings (for example: of machinery) which take time and require precision, I might also talk about "working on a drawing."


----------



## Lorena1970

curiosone said:


> "doing a drawing".


I agree.  "to draw" / "to do a drawing" / "to make a drawing (if it is handmade)"

But let's say that in this case, the Italian sentence "prima di realizzare il disegno" is redundant and quite incorrect, as "realizzare il disegno" in this context sounds tricky, as leads to think of creating something (object, building) out of a drawing.
In other words, "prima di realizzare il disegno" here means nothing but "prima di disegnarlo" ("lo" refers to that "confezionamento singolo stampato" which I have no idea what is it!) "before start drawing / before start doing the drawing".

Anyway, the context is ABSOLUTELY foggy, as I have read it about 20 times and I still I don't understand what are we talking about, and after 15 posts rockin' hasn't clearly explained it, through very simple means like "we are talking of........dealing with...........about.........etc.etc.etc." , i.e. small useful details, moreover it would be interesting to know  HOW IS THIS DRAWING DONE, as it seems something done with the computer, which could change a bit things, as in this case I think we could say "before processing the drawing" given that computer drawings needs a series of layers before being completed, so the sentence may warn about checking something before doing the final version of the drawing, which would explain why "prima di _realizzare_ il disegno". Are you equipped with a crystal ball....? I am not, sadly.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Lo, in my opinion, processing the drawing is not correct here because the [graphics] design does not yet exist. I think it is ok to say:

Beginning a design
Starting a design
Designing
Producing a design


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> Lo, in my opinion, processing the drawing is not correct here because the [graphics] design does not yet exist. I think it is ok to say:
> 
> Beginning a design
> Starting a design
> Designing
> Producing a design


Bill, "to design" in Italian is "progettare". It doesn't mean "disegnare". And you cannot say "progettare un disegno". A drawing is done, or made (un disegno viene fatto). Do you understand me? I am sorry to disagree, but "to design" here - for what I have understood, i.e. a little - doesn't work......

Apparently the graphics don't exist, but who knows? I read "prima di realizzare il disegno" as something that means "before launching the last stage to obtain the final drawing, please check...." if I can explain myself. It's late, sorry.........


----------



## rockin'

Sorry, I'll try to explain it in other words... all the products and packagings have a "technical specifications sheet", in which there are all the information about the product, as name, size, etc... and there is also its drawing, in order to better understand what product it is described.
In this case it is a *packaging for only one product* (--> single packaging) on which labels will be affixed later, but this is an additional detail, because the drawing is only of the packaging!!
What I was looking for it's only an English word for "realizzare", used with the word drawing, because I found it difficult to find it on the web.
What is different from the thread suggested by Paulfromitaly is that in my case I have to deal only with a drawing, while in the other thread they needed a meaning for "create a product from its drawing", that is different from my context.
Hope you understand a bit more.. thank you all!
I'm sorry for the misunderstanding, it's the first time that I write on WR forum!!


----------



## Lorena1970

rockin,continuiamo, almeno io, a NON capire di cosa si parla. "product" =???????



> "Prima di realizzare il disegno del confezionamento singolo stampato é necessario verificare sul database “CODSID” se il semilavorato é già esistente oppure é nuovo."



Questa frase fa pensare che ci si riferisca a un disegno fatto al computer, prima di realizzare il quale è necessario controllare un database per verificare se il semilavorato è esistente oppure nuovo. Quindi NON è un prodotto, ma un semilavorato, *ovvero un componente*, giusto? Immagino questo avviso sia rivolto all'ufficio tecnico di una qualche azienda, dove esistono persone che, AL COMPUTER, realizzano i disegni da stampare sul foglio tecnico di accompagnamento. 





> In this case it is a *packaging for only one product* (--> single packaging) on which labels will be affixed later, but this is an additional detail,*because the drawing is only of the packaging!!*


 cosa significa questa frase? "_perché il disegno è solo della confezione!!_" cosa significa? Io non capisco, mi dispiace.
_*



What I was looking for it's only an English word for "realizzare"

Click to expand...

  per questo ci sono i dizionari, *ovvero se vuoi tradurre alla lettera, traduci parola per parola e poi le metti assieme_. Qui si segue un principio un po' diverso: si cerca la migliore traduzione possibile, e _NON si traducono singole parole_. Per quello ci sono i dizionari. 
Ti assicuro che ci sono persone che ne sanno davvero  parecchio su WR, e che difficilmente buttano lì una risposta random mentre fanno il caffé o scolano la pasta, per usare un eufemismo.
Ecco perché tante domande: se il contesto non è spiegato bene, per quanto ci si sforzi non si arriva a niente. Per spiegarlo bene è sufficiente leggere le direttive fornite dai Mods (moderatori) e seguirle ALLA LETTERA. Ti assicuro che funziona..!


----------



## rockin'

Grazie Lorena per la tua risposta!! Da molto tempo utilizzo WR solo come sito di consultazione ma cercando dappertutto nel web tra siti e dizionari in questo caso proprio non trovavo una traduzione che mi sembrasse idonea, per questo ho aperto un thread qui, dove so che ci sono persone competenti e come immaginavo ho ricevuto molti spunti e utilissimi!!

Il mio scopo era di migliorare solo la traduzione del verbo "realizzare" nel contesto di un disegno tecnico, non avendo trovato casi analoghi. Ho messo l'intera frase perchè, convinta invece di seguire le regole, non ho voluto buttare lì a caso la parola in questione come invece ho visto fare da tante persone, con le conseguenti richieste di aggiungere un minimo di contesto.

Chiedo scusa ancora per il malinteso, la prossima volta cercherò di essere più mirata!!


----------



## sorry66

rockin' said:


> In this case it is a *packaging for only one product* (--> single packaging) on which labels will be affixed later, but this is an additional detail, because the drawing is only of the packaging!!


Same as Lorena. I don't understand.
Do you mean a* unique printed packaging *design for a particular product? So the packaging is only for this product and not another?! You've already said the labels are for later so I don't understand why you mentioned them in the first place!
Or do you mean 'single packaging' as opposed to* 'combination packaging'*?



rockin' said:


> What I was looking for it's only an English word for "realizzare", used with the word drawing, because I found it difficult to find it on the web.





Lorena1970 said:


> Qui si segue un principio un po' diverso: si cerca la migliore traduzione possibile, e _NON si traducono singole parole_. Per quello ci sono i dizionari.


I agree with Lorena.
She gave you the answer in post # 15 anyway:
"to draw" / "to do a drawing" / "to make a drawing (if it is handmade)"

You can also say 'to do/produce/create/make a design'.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Lo, just to be clear, a "drawing" refers mostly to the version of a graphic that is produced on paper. If we are talking about the way that the packaging will look for a product, it does not sound quite right to me to call it a drawing. Perhaps it is an AmE thing, but especially when produced on a computer I think graphics design is a more current term than "drawing."  In the old days it was called "drafting" but that term has long since been replaced with CAD. I think that the artistic portion of it may be called the "graphics design" and the mechanical low skill portion of it can be called a rendering. If you print out blueprints or CAD on paper, you can call it a "drawing" but in AmE I rarely hear the process called "drawing." I am curious to know if it is the same in BE. A drawing today makes me think of a pencil drawn portrait or still life.


----------



## sorry66

Here they're using the word _drawing_ - it's an American site.
http://study.com/articles/Architect_vs_Draftsman_Whats_the_Difference.html

*What Do Draftsmen Do?*
Draftsmen, also called drafters, perform some of the same tasks as architects and often work with architects. Draftsmen, like architects, prepare CADD drawings. However, drafting can be applied to many other areas besides construction and architecture. Drafting can be used to create drawings of circuitry or mechanical designs. A draftsman's CADD drawings include technical details and specifications such as materials, dimensions and procedures. 

The type of work a draftsman does depends on his or her area of expertise. For example, architectural drafters produce drawings for new construction projects. ... Civil drafters prepare drawings for use in major civil engineering projects, such as highway and bridge construction, sewage systems and flood-control projects. 

In BE we say 'draughtsman' not 'draftsman'.


----------



## Lorena1970

AlabamaBoy said:


> Lo, just to be clear, a "drawing" refers mostly to the version of a graphic that is produced on paper. If we are talking about the way that the packaging will look for a product, it does not sound quite right to me to call it a drawing. _Do we maybe know that? NO. To my ears it is still unclear after 23 posts!!!!! I have been taught, here, to avoid perceiving and base answers upon clear questions. Is the question clear? NO!_ Perhaps it is an AmE thing, but especially when produced on a computer I think graphics design is a more current term than "drawing." _It depends, in my BE influenced point of view, we talk of "drawings" even when developed by computer, if they are bi-dimensional of course. There are apps today that allow you to draw hand drawn-like by compuer, for instance. Who knows which kind of drawing are we talking here?_  In the old days it was called "drafting" but that term has long since been replaced with CAD._We still use the term "drafts" when, for instance, plans are at an early stage and supposed to be improved, or any other CGI is at an early stage._ I think that the artistic portion of it may be called the "graphics design" _In a way, I agree. In my experience, "graphic design" refers to the arrangement of a drawing. For instance "the boards graphic design" means the process through which one achieves a layout, a composition. The graphic design of the project means the quality of the representation, the graphic design of an object (not so common) means the ensemble of the qualities the graphic aspects of that objects expresses. Generally it is used referred to packaging and not to the object itself._ and the mechanical low skill portion of it can be called a rendering._Yes, quite agree_.  If you print out blueprints or CAD on paper, you can call it a "drawing" but in AmE I rarely hear the process called "drawing." _In fact in this case the drawing is supposed to be printed on paper and included in the packaging, that's why I mentioned "drawing", as anyway the final result will be on paper._ I am curious to know if it is the same in BE. A drawing today makes me think of a pencil drawn portrait or still life._Well, to a certain extent I agree, generally drawing are handmade, but the use of the term is still quite free, maybe because I am part of a creative entourage where terms are used freely and sometimes in a sort of "old-fashion style" on purpose...._



Hi AB,
I hope I have been able to answer...?This subject, from being a banal question, has become a uselessly intricate bundle, and we still don't know how to say "realizzare il disegno"... I think the problem is due to rockin not being able to explain the context properly, but it may be just me, as said. And anyway I got quite bored by this thread because of that. So I think I'll leave it and buonanotte!


----------



## curiosone

Lorena1970 said:


> I agree. "to draw" / "to do a drawing" / "to make a drawing (if it is handmade)"



I respect Lorena's boredom with discussing (or trying to translate) something that hasn't been totally clarified (except for rockin's desire to translate "realizzare" which really cannot be translated out of context - so I also agree he's free to consult a dictionary, but I'll anticipate that "realizzare" is one of those Italian words I generally avoid even attempting to translate directly, as English speakers would likely say it all differently).

I tend to agree with AB about "design" being better than "drawing" - at least in this particular context (as I 'understand' it), and for the same reasons. 

However, since the purpose of this Forum is to create a database that others can consult (in future), I cannot leave "to make a drawing (if it is handmade)" without comment.  I can't imagine saying "I made a drawing" (I'd say "I did a drawing").  And I wouldn't call a drawing 'handmade" - I'd say it's an 'original drawing' (and if I did it, I'd say 'I did it myself' or "It's my own drawing." If it isn't an original drawing, it's a copy or reproduction.

Returning to the original question, I think the best translation options (for "realizzare un disegno") have been neatly summarized by sorry66 in post 21.


----------



## sorry66

Hi curiosone,
I think you can say 'make a drawing'!
https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...=t1;,make a drawing;,c0;.t1;,do a drawing;,c0


----------



## Lorena1970

sorry66 said:


> Hi curiosone,
> I think you can say 'make a drawing'!
> https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=make+a+drawing,+do+a+drawing&year_start=1800&year_end=2000&corpus=15&smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1;,make a drawing;,c0;.t1;,do a drawing;,c0


 It must be a AE / BE difference for sure as in the office I work with we usually say " to make a drawing"...!


----------



## curiosone

Lorena1970 said:


> It must be a AE / BE difference for sure as in the office I work with we usually say " to make a drawing"...!


Since I don't know who Google asked (to make their graph) about "to make a drawing" versus "to do a drawing", I'll accept your hypothesis that it may well be a BE/AE difference.  I might also point out that I learned to speak specialized artistic English at a very young age, and the only context in which I might think of using "make a drawing" would be if I were using an old Etchasketch. 

But what about "handmade drawing" - which sounds redundant to me, as a drawing (by nature) is done by hand? Is that another Britishism?


----------



## Lorena1970

curiosone said:


> *1)* "make a drawing" would be if I were using an old Etchasketch.
> 
> *2)* But what about "handmade drawing" - which sounds redundant to me, as a drawing (by nature) is done by hand? Is that another Britishism?



1) Do you say "to do a painting" or "to make a painting"...?

2) In the era of computers that also make/do drawings which look exactly handmade, it's quite common, at least in London where I generally hang out, to say "handmade drawing". I reassure you that it's not a whatever tavern populated by boozed chaps


----------



## london calling

rockin' said:


> The entire phrase is: "Prima di realizzare il disegno del confezionamento singolo stampato é necessario verificare sul database “CODSID” se il semilavorato é già esistente oppure é nuovo."


I've read everybody's contributions. A couple of comments.

Even if a drawing is manual it's still called a technical drawing. Engineering drawings where I work are part of our tecnical specifications (specs) and they are quite definitely not manual. 

And we do say 'make a drawing (of something)' (here) , but I would assume that we were talking about a manual drawing if I heard that. However, that may be because my father was an architect and he used to make a drawing (i.e. a pencil sketch) of whatever building or part of a building he had in mind: his technical drawings were a result of his sketches.

Here we're talking about a semi-finished product and the OP states that it's a technical drawing, which to me is not the same as a sketch. I therefore agree with those who have suggested 'Before doing...".

My view of course.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Even if a drawing is manual it's still called a technical drawing. Engineering drawings where I work are part of our tecnical specifications (specs) and they are quite definitely not manual.
> 
> And we do say 'make a drawing (of something)' (here) , but I would assume that we were talking about a manual drawing (_or a drawing made with the computer by working with those instrument that allow you to digitally draw, or making "collages" you do by computer but copying and pasting elements and composing them freely "by hand" or "tavoletta grafica"_ ) if I heard that. However, that may be because my father was an architect and he used to make a drawing (i.e. a pencil sketch) of whatever building or part of a building he had in mind: his technical drawings were a result of his sketches. (_And I know an architect who uses to say "I am making a painting"...!_)



I agree, and "enhanced" your post by adding my comments in pink


----------



## curiosone

Lorena1970 said:


> 1) Do you say "to do a painting" or "to make a painting"...?  I don't work in oils anymore, but "I used to do oil painting" or "I paint watercolors" or "I'm working on a painting" (if it takes more than one session to complete) or "I did a painting".
> 2) In the era of computers that also make/do drawings which look exactly handmade, it's quite common, at least in London where I generally hang out, to say "handmade drawing". I reassure you that it's not a whatever tavern populated by boozed chaps  I believe you.



I've been thinking about "handmade" and "manual", and realized I'd probably call it "a freehand drawing" or "to draw freehand" (which excludes computer drawings) [_HATE those programs - it's like trying to draw with a shaky hand!] 
*freehand*
 /ˈfriːhænd/
*Principal Translations/Traduzioni principali
freehand* adj (drawing, etc.: done without mechanical aids) a mano libera loc agg
*freehand* adv (without the use of mechanical aids) a mano libera loc avv
_
In response to LC's mention of "making architectural drawings" (post 30), it makes a lot of sense to me, for an architect to "make a drawing" (when it's a freehand sketch), as its purpose is (eventually) technical.  In this case I consider it to be along the line of "making a plan" (or detailing an architectural idea before it becomes a technical drawing).  

Anyway I agree with LC about the translation of the OP (and for the same reasons) ...and I think we've managed to answer the original question.


----------



## Lorena1970

curiosone said:


> I've been thinking about "handmade" and "manual", and realized I'd probably call it "a freehand drawing"



Unfortunately, it DOES exist a program which is called "freehand" so for those in the field ( it may be related to architects mainly, have no idea, but we are quite a lot...!), if we mention " a freehand drawing" we think of a drawing done by using that program. That's also why we say "handmade drawings" 

EDIT:  just to add that this expression (handmade drawing) has become of common use soon after CGI became popular, i.e. mid 90's. Today, many artists, the contemporary most popular ones at least, use CGI as well for their artworks, so in the art field as well, exhibitions for instance, hints related to specific works specify "handmade drawing" in order to let the public know that it is not a CGI generated image.


----------



## curiosone

Thanks for the info, and for the link, Lorena.  It doesn't change my mind about the matter (linguistically).  In fact, according to Wikipedia) "FreeHand è utilizzato in alcuni studi grafici, tipografie, agenzie pubblicitarie o di _design_, sia per il disegno che per la creazione di brevi pubblicazioni, come opuscoli, volantini o semplici periodici... Non è particolarmente indicato nel campo del disegno artistico..."

So I stand by the definition of "freehand" that I quoted from the Forum dictionary (as opposed to "handmade"), in post 32.  It remains the "traduzione principale" (which by the way I'd translate as "main translation" or "most common translation" - not "principal translation").  "Handmade" I'd use to refer to a craft:  a handmade sweater, for example... not to art.

I realize that younger artists (than I) - the generations who grew up, using a computer - may be able to use computers for some things (however I think they'd be more useful for copies/reproductions, than for creating art). In any case, artistic technique cannot be taught with a computer program (at some point you need "to get your hands dirty" ) - it would be like studying language theory without learning to speak, or musical theory without playing (and practicing) an instrument.  Hand-and-eye coordination requires DOing.  

I realize I very likely speak a very specialized form of artistic English, so there is space for more than one meaning of certain words (especially with the advances in technology, since I studied Fine Arts).  But my point of view is that of a "studio artist" ("artista da atelier"?) who studied Fine Arts (le Belle Arti), which is NOT the same as a graphic artist, or an architect or a designer (they all need to learn a few basic artistic techniques, but... that's where the similarity stops).


----------

